
Gala Dalí’s Life Wasn’t Quite Surreal, but It Was Pretty Strange - drjohnson
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/25/arts/design/gala-salvador-dali-exhibition.html
======
rmason
I've been a fan of Dali since I was a boy. You can't study him without owing a
huge debt to Gala. Without her promotional efforts on behalf of his career he
might have only been really discovered after his death.

I really believe that a thousand years from now people will still be admiring
and debating Dali's art.

------
rmason
One more thing on Dali if you're ever in the Tampa area be sure to visit the
Dali museum. I've been there four times and this winter I'm going to make it
five!

[https://thedali.org/](https://thedali.org/)

